# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  يوم الأسير الفلسطيني

## هدوء عاصف

ذكرى 17 نيسان

*تقرير خاص بمناسبة يوم الأسير الفلسطيني*








يحيي الشعب الفلسطيني في 17 نيسان ذكرى يوم الأسير الفلسطيني، وبدأ الفلسطينيون بإحياء هذه الذكرى منذ 17/4/1974، وهو اليوم الذي أطلق فيه سراح أول أسير فلسطيني (محمود بكر حجازي) في أول عملية لتبادل الأسرى بين الفلسطينيين والاحتلال الإسرائيلي. 






وتعتبر قضية الأٍسرى من القضايا الأكثر حساسية عند الشعب الفلسطيني، في طريق نضاله من أجل إنجاز الاستقلال والحرية من الاحتلال الإسرائيلي، وقرابة خمس الشعب الفلسطيني قد دخل السجون منذ بداية الاحتلال الإسرائيلي.. حيث يقدر عدد عمليات الاعتقال ضد الفلسطينيين منذ عام 1967 (800.000) أي أكثر من 20% من أبناء الشعب الفلسطيني قد دخلوا سجون الاحتلال لفترات وطرق مختلفة.
وخلال انتفاضة الأقصى التي اندلعت بتاريخ في أيلول 2000، ووصل عدد حالات الاعتقال إلى أكثر من أربعين ألف عملية اعتقال لا زال أكثر من 8000 معتقل داخل سجون الاحتلال، موزعين على أكثر من 27 معتقلاً، ومعسكرات لجيش الاحتلال، ومراكز توقيف وتحقيق.







*المعتقلون الفلسطينيون* 

واعتقلت ما يقارب (500) امرأة فلسطينية بقي منهم (120) أسيرة يقبعن في سجن تلموند الإسرائيلي واعتقلت سلطات الاحتلال (3000) طفل قاصر أعمارهم اقل من 18 عام لا زال (350) منهم داخل السجن.







*التعذيب* 

وتشير الإحصاءات إلى أن أكثر من 80% من الأسرى والمعتقلين الفلسطينيين تعرضوا للتعذيب خلال التحقيق على يد جنود المحققين الإسرائيليين. وهناك أشكال عدة للتعذيب الذي يمارسه السجانون الإسرائيليون بحق المعتقلين الفلسطينيين، مثل الشبح، ومنع النوم، ونزع الملابس خلال الليل، والضرب، والهز، وحتى محاولات الاغتصاب، ذلك عدا عن التعذيب النفسي. 










*الاعتقال الإداري*

وهو اعتقال بدون لائحة اتهام، أو سبب مادي ملموس، وبدون محاكمة حقيقية، فالحكم يصدر بلا حاجة إلى اعترافات، أو إثباتات. ووصل عدد حالات الاعتقال الإداري لأكثر من 3000 حالة بقي منها 800 معتقل دون توجيه لائحة اتهام، عدا عن ذكر أنهم يشكلون خطراً أمنياً على دولة إسرائيل. وقد جدد هذا الاعتقال المحرم دولياً لحوالي (150) أسير أكثر من 3 مرات بعضهم جدد له الاعتقال 8 مرات على التوالي، وهدمت قوات الاحتلال أكثر من 230 منزل لأسرى فلسطينيين كجزء من العقاب على انخراطهم في النضال السياسي في سبيل الحرية والاستقلال. وأبعدت 35 منهم إلى قطاع غزة.
واغتالت قوات الاحتلال أكثر من 150 أسيراً فلسطينياً خارج نطاق القانون بعد القاء القبض عليهم.
هناك قرابة 1000 معتقل فلسطيني يعنون من أمراض مزمنة مختلفة، ولا يتلقون العلاج اللازم، واستشهد من الأسرى الفلسطينيين منذ العام 67 وحتى اليوم قرابة 180 معتقل.
وهناك (2000) أسرة فلسطينية لا تستطيع زيارة أبنائها بسبب المنع الأمني لهم. 
370 أسيراً فلسطينياً لازالوا يقبعون في سجون الاحتلال قبل اتفاق اوسلو عام 1993 من بينهم 21 أسيراً يقضون أكثر من 20 عام داخل السجون أقدمهم الأسير سعيد العتبة/ نابلس الذي مضى على اعتقاله 28 عام داخل السجن.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا حمادة الله يفك أسرهم ويرجعهم لأهلهم سالمين غانمين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يسلموا يا حمادة الله يفك أسرهم ويرجعهم لأهلهم سالمين غانمين


 


آمين يا رب .. مشكور يا عبود ع المرور الجميل نورت الموضوع ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو محمود هاي حمله جديدة والا موضوع عادي

----------


## ayman_gaza

[align=center]مشكور بارك الله فيك 


الله يفك اسر ابطالنا.........
امين يارب العالمين[/align]


[IMG][/IMG]


لن ننساكم اسرانا .............

----------

